# ID help pls



## noobshroomer (May 27, 2014)

I know this is for morels and I assure you they're the reason I'm in the woods but over a week of hiking through the woods nothing. Found these today can anybody help me ID them? Thanks [/url] 
http://s1052.photobucket.com/user/aaronolson7NoobShroomer/media/DSCN0901_zpse135ea1d.jpg.html


----------



## funguy jon (Dec 13, 2012)

oyster mushrooms. tasty.


----------



## noobshroomer (May 27, 2014)

Thanks funguy jon!


----------



## elusive1 (May 24, 2014)

Started a face book group for Minnesota Morel Mushroom Hunters, Here is the link https://www.facebook.com/groups/501700896597783/members/


----------

